# After I heat press part of the design feel rough



## keisha1514 (Mar 12, 2017)

When I heat press a image onto the shirt a piece of the design came out like the picture below but everything else was fine, how can I prevent that?


----------



## into the T (Aug 22, 2015)

if you are using jpss:
- try higher pressure, press should be really hard to close
- try peeling hotter, right after press is opened peel the paper


----------



## MAD King (Aug 2, 2015)

into the T said:


> if you are using jpss:
> - try higher pressure, press should be really hard to close
> - try peeling hotter, right after press is opened peel the paper


Correct. Most people will just higher the temperature and pressing time.
The most problems can be solve with upping the pressure except when the transfer is too old and dried out.


----------

